# SIMA, NOT a total waste of moneys...



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

well, i took the dive. and really at only 130 dollars, i waste that in junk food at the gas station in a couple weeks. ive certainley wasted more money on poorer choices. i will say, the documents for your businesses they have are worth the cost of admission alone. more info on there than i thought there would be. thanks for the discount neige. payup


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Good for you! Its not a waste of money at all and you will gain a lot from it if you have the goal of gaining a lot from it. These guys on here that think it is a waste of money have no idea what they're talking about/missing. I think this forum has filled up with a lot of afterwork bar room super stars who already have all the answers and have nothing to learn from professionals (not nearly everyone, so don't jump down my throat!). SIMA has taught me that there are plow guys, and then there are professionals, with a very distinctive difference between the two. 

I will sit here and say with confidence that SIMA has changed my life. Its not signing up online, and sitting there in front of the computer seeing that I'm a member, or sitting around on PlowSite talking about being a member that changed my life. Its what I've put into my membership that has. Its the people that I've met, and the things I've learned from them that has. Its the experiences that I've gained, and the places in the country I've traveled because of it that has had such an effect on me and my company.

As a matter of fact, I now budget almost $7,000 annually in my company overhead for SIMA events. Sure it isn't cheap, but its worth it. When I joined, I never thought I'd get to that point in it, but usually to bring myself and 2 guys to the symposium is a bit over $4,000 all said and done with plane tickets, rental car, hotels, food, tickets, extras, drinks, etc.. But that all depends on how you do it when you go of course. Its something that anyone who wants to get serious in snow should consider looking into.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

man, 1,000 in plane tickets 100 for a car, 200 for a hotel room. HOW MUCH DID YOU GUYS DRINK?????

kidding. yeah, this site is getting pathetic with the know it all guys telling everyone they are stupid and their way is stupid and they arent so good at math and they smell funny. used to be people would just bs about plowing and offer insite. maybe the new flood of noobs has ruined it, ive seen it many times. 

btw, im not an noob, just changed user name.


----------



## JT SNOW (Apr 20, 2009)

SIMA doe's some nice things.........

Check out the ASCA....Accredited Snow Contractors Association...They are doing some good things in the area of Insurance Reform and many other areas that need to be addressed in the Industry.....:salute:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad to help out, even happier that you are taking advantage of what SIMA has to offer. Collin that was so well said, it's members like you that I so enjoy discussing snow with. The type of knowledge you are talking about, is abundant within SIMA, you just need to take the time and ask.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

SIMA is definitely about what you put into it. If you just sit back pay your annual dues and think your going to benefit you will a little but you get so much more the more you put into it. the SIMA buddy the webinars , and lets not forget the CSP . all the networking that goes on at the symposium all that will help you tremendously. SIMA is a tool to put in your belt and like any tool if you don't use it it start to rust and seize up and is useless.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

this year was a major expanding year for me. 500% expansion on apartment complex lots (from one to 5). next year I will hopefully get another 2 or 3 complexes and trucks to service them. along with the school district, gas station and fire department, along with a few small businesses, I hope to break the 100k a year profit margine in the next 2-3 years. next year i think i can start adding new things. really utilizing sima by being able to afford the synopsisms and such due to more income to invest back into the company. I always scan the website, iowa only gets 32 inches of snow a year, so we dont have near the income you 100+" guys have. but I'm trying to make the most with what i have. 

Looking at operasoft, maybe not this year, but definately in years to come, being more accurate with billing and keeping employees and subs honest. being more efficient. 

Im always looking for ways to expand and be better than the next hackjob. sima seems to be a definate benefit.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

GSS LLC;1491711 said:


> this site is getting pathetic with the know it all guys telling everyone they are stupid and their way is stupid and they arent so good at math and they smell funny. used to be people would just bs about plowing and offer insite. maybe the new flood of noobs has ruined it, ive seen it many times.


No kidding, I was just looking on here the other day and couldn't believe i've been poking around here for 7 years now! Definitely not the same site it was when I joined...can't expect things to stay the same forever I guess. There are definitely quite a few people on here that I still look for information from but a lot of it is weeding through BS.

Back on the SIMA note though; I'm a very small company and still learning from mistakes and whatnot and certainly don't have the resources to go to any symposium at this time. Funds have been good from the landscape season so far and are continuing and I would like to invest into something that will help me to grow the winter side of my company. What kinds of things does SIMA offer someone like me online that I can use to help grow my snow & ice management sector? And I know someone on here was giving out T-shirts or sweatshirts for new members  I just feel that SIMA is a lot like my networking efforts for landscaping and isn't just a sign up and reap the benefits kind of thing, I need to actually use whatever tools they're offering to make it worth my while


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1496385 said:


> No kidding, I was just looking on here the other day and couldn't believe i've been poking around here for 7 years now! Definitely not the same site it was when I joined...can't expect things to stay the same forever I guess. There are definitely quite a few people on here that I still look for information from but a lot of it is weeding through BS.
> 
> Back on the SIMA note though; I'm a very small company and still learning from mistakes and whatnot and certainly don't have the resources to go to any symposium at this time. Funds have been good from the landscape season so far and are continuing and I would like to invest into something that will help me to grow the winter side of my company. What kinds of things does SIMA offer someone like me online that I can use to help grow my snow & ice management sector? And I know someone on here was giving out T-shirts or sweatshirts for new members  I just feel that SIMA is a lot like my networking efforts for landscaping and isn't just a sign up and reap the benefits kind of thing, I need to actually use whatever tools they're offering to make it worth my while


Do you ever look thought the website? And if you didn't join use me as a referral and get 50 bucks off.:waving:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

grandview;1496390 said:


> Do you ever look thought the website? And if you didn't join use me as a referral and get 50 bucks off.:waving:


I have  I'm just figuring out on there which things are included in membership and which things are extras. In no way am i opposed to buying into the additional elements, i'm just seeing whats out there! I'll probably join up when i get home tonight after looking through it a bit more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There is a members only section that has the contract samples and other things.Definitely try and get to a symposium


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am planning on joining sima how does the discount work?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snowman7;1501798 said:


> I am planning on joining sima how does the discount work?


Sign up on their website or call them and tell them "Grandview Landscaping" referred you and you should get 50 bucks off your membership.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Or you can use "Rochester Landscape Management "


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

RLM;1501848 said:


> Or you can use "Rochester Landscape Management "


Now don't confuse him.


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can do it online and receive the discount. I didn't see a spot on the application. Thank you I will look again or call tomorrow


----------

